# Introuduction to Beekeeping Course Northern IL



## WilliesHoneyCo (Jun 23, 2013)

We will explore the fascinating world of honeybees and beekeeping and how to become a beekeeper. All aspects will be covered from building equipment to putting the bees in your hive. If you think you might want to become a beekeeper or would like to learn more this is the class for you.

The program will be hosted by Wil Pilipauskas and Perry Plescia at Honey Works located in Grayslake.


Address:

Honeyworks
888 E. Belvidere Road, unit 122
Grayslake, IL


Cost is $50 and includes a intro guide/workbook. The class will be EVERY Saturday for the month of February, 9am-Noon. Feel free to bring your own beverages and food.

Class will be held as long as the minimum of 10 students is met.


----------

